# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [EVENT] - Purecontact's Lounge.

## purEcontact

_Ce thread a pour vocation d'éviter de flooder le thread général._

Bon, je vais peut être refaire un event d'ici peu.

*Ça se fera un mardi ou un jeudi : indiquez moi vos disponibilités via ce doodle.*
Pour le moment, *c'est prévu le 25 mars 2014, à 21h.*
Mais ça peut évoluer.

Pour le moment, j'ai en tête :

- *Une chasse au trésor de guilde.*
Histoire de changer un peu...
Je ne peux pas en dire trop, mais ça fonctionnera sur le principe habituel : je donne un indice et vous devez trouver l'endroit.
La différence se fera au niveau de la difficulté de l'indice et de la récompense.

- *Une création de groupe "aléatoire".*
Plutôt que de faire comme la dernière fois pour composer les groupes (c'est à dire prendre un membre sur deux dans la liste), je vais mettre en place un petit système pour créer les groupes.
Je vous en dirait plus le moment venu.

- *Un sauvetage de princesse capricieuse.*
Ça commence comme un chasse au trésor de groupe, je donne un indice et vous devez trouver l'endroit.
Sauf qu'une fois la princesse libérée, elle aura peut être un comportement un peu... loufoque.
Je donnerai plus d'informations au moment voulu, mais y'aura surement beaucoup de princes...  ::ninja:: .

- *Un sprint*
La dernière fois, j'ai fait une course, cette fois-ci, ce sera un sprint.
En fait, un sprint un peu spécial. Encore une fois, je donnerais les informations au moment voulu.

Comme la dernière fois, si ça vous intéresse, vous vous pré-inscrivez.
Je ne lancerais rien en dessous de 20 pré-inscrits.

*Pré-inscrit sûr (8) :*
Maderone
Wizi
Tatsu-Kan
Tibere
Lexta
BigGift / Sponjibobu / Lepasconnu / Lomomillepseudo
Gnouman
Slurp
Drakheim (surement en retard)
Leetchi***

*Peut-être (14) :* 
Maximelene
Lilydrumba
Sephil
Tygra (aka Erys / Leocryn)
Ivanoff
Olih
Beanna
Scarlett
Zepolak
Hasunay
Lanilor
Bartinoob
Takeo
Ulli

----------


## Bartinoob

+1. +1. +1. +1. +1. +1. +1. +1. +1. +1. +1. +1. +1. +1. +1. +1. +1. +1. +1. +1.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

+1, -18.

----------


## Wizi

Partant pour faire l'event

----------


## Tygra

Seulement si je gagne !

----------


## Hasunay

Seulement si Tygra perd !  ::ninja::

----------


## Beanna

I'm in. o/

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Seulement si j'ai l'droit ? :D

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'veux faire la princesse  ::o:

----------


## Tygra

Faut qu'on ait envie de la sauver quand même !  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Je fais la princesse alors !

----------


## Maximelene

Non, on a dit qu'il fallait avoir envie de la sauver...

----------


## purEcontact

En fonction du nombre de joueurs présent, je prendrais peut être plusieurs princesses.

@Takeo : Comme la plupart de mes events, si t'as un perso niveau 20, tu peux participer.

*Prévoyez d'avoir les TP des zones 1-15.*

----------


## Maximelene

Si je peux (pas comme la dernière fois), peut-être.

Réponse de Normand, ouais. Pas très motivé pour l'instant.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Tu peux me rajouter à ta liste pure ^^

----------


## Gwenn

> Je me fais la princesse alors !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bon, je laisse ma place de princesse à Maxi alors  ::o:

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai rajouté un doodle pour savoir si vous êtes plutôt dispo le mardi ou le jeudi.
Si vous êtes dispo les 2 soirs, cochez les 2 cases.

Si vous n'êtes pas sûr de venir, cochez aussi "(sous réserve)".

----------


## Maximelene

> Bon, je laisse ma place de princesse à Maxi alors


Intéressant.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Bon, je laisse ma place de princesse à Maxi alors


Et moi je vous inspire comme princesse ?



 ::trollface::

----------


## Sephil

Oui!

----------


## BigGift

J'en suis, vais pas louper l'event ce coup ci

Pour la date, peu importe

----------


## purEcontact

Si vous avez une étoile à coté du pseudo, c'est que vous m'avez pas dit ce qui vous arrangeait (mardi / jeudi ou peu importe).

----------


## Lexta

moi, moi , moi j'adore les events de pure hihihi

----------


## gnouman

+prout peut m'importe vue que tu ne sais pas le jour je ne ne sais pas comment je travail du coup  ::sad:: 

Je veux bien faire la princesse lapine avec ma Barbie.  ::trollface::

----------


## ivanoff

Çà m’intéresse aussi mais après tout dépends de la date.

----------


## Zepolak

J'avions pas vu le topac. Inscrit. Mardi/jeudi normalement ça va mais parfois y a des impondérables.

----------


## purEcontact

Pour le moment, je fixe la date du *25 mars à 21h.*
Si je n'ai pas assez de monde, je reporterais mais ça permet aux indécis de se faire une idée précise de la date et de l'heure !

----------


## BigGift

j'ai édité mon message mais vu que ça flood des "oui" tu ne l'as pas vu, donc je disais, mardi ou jeudi les deux me vont

----------


## purEcontact

C'est surtout que j'harasse tout le monde IG depuis 15h pour leur dire "hey, hey, y'a un event, tu viens, dis, tu viens ?!" que, du coup, je regarde pas spécialement le thread >.<

----------


## Lanilor

Normalement c'est bon pour moi pour le 25

----------


## purEcontact

Je suis en train de vous faire les indices pour l'event et ça va être bien ... spécial (cf la réaction de tatsu) :

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

C'est sur GW2 ou GW ? oO
Parce que tu parles de persos lvl 20, tu mets un screen de GW, donc.. je suis perdu  ::P: .

Et oui j'ai un perso 20/80 avec accès à tout  ::): .

----------


## purEcontact

Le screen de GW ?
Où ça ?

'Fin bref, c'est évidemment sur GW2.

----------


## Tigermilk

Erf je suis en vacances sur cette période. Sans moi donc  ::(:

----------


## gnouman

> Pour le moment, je fixe la date du *25 mars à 21h.*
> Si je n'ai pas assez de monde, je reporterais mais ça permet aux indécis de se faire une idée précise de la date et de l'heure !


Si c'est le 25 Mars ça tombe juste pendants mes repos!  ::wub:: 

Donc si 25 Mars a 21hpour moi c'est ok!  :B):

----------


## Mr Slurp

Je serai présent sauf gros imprévu  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

::lol::

----------


## Mr Slurp

Je veux faire la princesse  :Emo:

----------


## purEcontact

Plus on aura de joueurs, plus on aura de princesses.
Du coup, je vous encourage fortement à faire pression pour que les guildies s'inscrivent en masse  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

C'ton screen j'étais persuadé que c'était un screen de GW oO. Autant pour moi :D.

----------


## Caf

J'aurai préféré le 24 ou le 26 mars franchement !!! Du coup je sais pas pour le 25.  ::trollface::

----------


## Beanna

Moi j'ai pas de soucis avec le mardi (pas de RAID ce soir là !) mais je peux pas véritablement savoir ce que je ferai deux semaines à l'avance, entre la copine qui déboule un peu à l'improviste et des amis spé "salut soirée dans 5 minutes"...  ::|:

----------


## purEcontact

@Caf, j'ai hésité à faire ça le lundi ou le mercredi, mais les 2-3 mecs (et nanas) qui font du RvR dans la guilde auraient pas trouver ça cool  ::trollface:: .

Je sais très bien que certains ne vont pas s'inscrire mais débarquer quand même, je sais que ceux qui s'inscrivent en étant "sûr d'être là, parole de scout" peuvent avoir un imprévu.
C'est pour me faire une idée globale du nombre de joueurs que je vais avoir à gérer pour l'event (et plus globalement, du nombre de joueurs que ce genre d'event intéresse).
Evidemment, si je savais à l'avance combien j'avais exactement de participant, ça m'arrangerait mais je fais avec les informations que j'ai.

----------


## Tygra

Moi c'est comme Beanana ! J'ai pas une vie très réglée en ce moment ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Le 25 c'est la sortie de l'extension de D3 !  ::ninja:: 

Blague à part, en principe je serai là.  ::P:

----------


## Beanna

Bon, Pure, je squatte ton topic mais c'est pour être sûr que tu liras ça rapidement, j'ai besoin d'un service que toi seul peut me fournir, idéalement dans la journée. Si tu trouves le temps de te connecter ce soir, fait moi signe.  ::lol:: 

PS : c'est à cause de Olih.

----------


## purEcontact

Au pire, y'a les MP !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Oh ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  ::love::

----------


## purEcontact

Pendant l'event, y'aura quelques cadeaux :

----------


## Maderone

Ah... Au moins c'est vendable, ça me va !

----------


## purEcontact

En fonction du prix d'un item en particulier, il y aura peut être un objet de plus à gagner.

---------- Post added at 19h46 ---------- Previous post was at 19h17 ----------

Je suis en train de peaufiner l'event et si vous trouviez celui du mois dernier "bien débile", vous allez pas être déçu de celui là  ::ninja:: .

----------


## tibere

je vais encore pas gagner mais j'ai hâte d'y être  ;o)

----------


## Helmi

Je serai peut être là à 21h, plutôt pour 21h30.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Comme t'es pas le seul à me faire la remarque, je tiens à apporter une précision : si vous ne pensez pas être là à l'heure, n'hésitez pas à venir quand même !

*La chasse au trésor de guilde :*
Que vous soyez là au début ou que vous preniez l'event en cours, ça n'aura pas de gros impact. 
Plus vous serez nombreux à réfléchir, plus ça ira vite donc n'hésitez pas à rejoindre en cours.

*La création de groupe "aléatoire" :*
Bon, en fonction du moment auquel vous arrivez, je pourrais vous greffé à un groupe.

*Le sauvetage de princesse :*
Ça se passera en 2 parties.
La première, c'est du sauvetage en groupe, si vous arrivez à ce moment là, je pourrais pas vous faire rentrer dans l'event.
La seconde, c'est de l'escorte. Il y aura un temps mort entre les 2 parties, du coup je pourrais réorganiser les groupes ou vous assigner un rôle spécifique.

*Le sprint :*
C'est une course individuelle, vous ne pourrez donc pas participer en tant que coureur mais vous aurez un (t)rôle.

----------


## purEcontact

N'oubliez pas, c'est ce mardi soir à 21h !

----------


## Mr Slurp

C'est bien noté  :;):

----------


## BigGift

Ah bah tu fais bien de le rappeler j'étais persuadé que c'etait jeudi -_-

----------


## purEcontact

*C'est le grand soir !*

Si vous ne l'avez pas encore débloqué, pensez à prendre le point de passage de Cuatl.
C'est le TP du laboratoire asura à métrica (le puzzle avec des portails de partout).

----------


## Caf

Bon inscris à l'arrache j'avais pas vu le doodle !!

*OU SONT LES PEHO'S à GAGNER LA ???!!!*

----------


## revanwolf

Tu veut vraiment le savoir  ::trollface::  ?

----------


## Zepolak

Je serais à la bourre, scusi !

----------


## revanwolf

Désolé de pas être resté mais le brouhaha constant sur le mumble commençait à me filer la migraine.

----------


## Maderone

Désolé aussi... Ma connection a foiré... Génial !

----------


## Beanna

Merci pour l'event Pioure, c'était chouette ! :D
J'ai tout filmé, 1h30 de rush à passer en revu, autant vous dire que ça sera pas pour tout de suite car j'ai beaucoup de boulot cette semaine et après c'est la ligue... !

----------


## purEcontact

C'était épiquement mauvais (d'un point de vu de l'organisation).
J'ai pour habitude d'embarquer des acolytes pour organiser mes soirées de manière à pouvoir tout testé et cadré un maximum de choses mais là je l'ai pas fait.
Dans un sens, c'est pas mal puisque j'aurais appris plusieurs choses (qui pourront vous servir) :
- un event avec des toniques se fait dans des endroits sans aucun mob à 3km à la ronde
- ne demandez pas à ivanoff d'être skillé  ::ninja:: 
- si vous voulez faire un équivalent de smashbrawl (course ou escorte), il faut forcément mettre des pièges et autres saloperies car le canard n'est, finalement, pas traître.

Dans ce que j'ai voulu faire :
- La création de groupe via TP random troll a foiré.
- Le coffre skritt a été trouvé rapidement mais ça m'a arrangé (vu le temps perdu sur les TP troll).
Le but étant plus de faire découvrir la cambrioleuse à ceux qui ne connaissaient pas : on a eu pas mal de petits nouveaux ces derniers temps, je trouvais sympa de leur montré qu'on pouvait tomber là dessus en explo.
- La princesse était complètement foiré.
J'ai voulu faire une petite chasse (comme expliqué, pas longue, c'était pas le but, je sais que ça fini par ennuyer les joueurs) et, en effet, elle a été très courte. Merci zepo  ::ninja:: .
Là où j'ai été extrêmement déçu, c'était pour l'escorte.
Après coup, je me dis que j'ai été con, j'aurais dû faire comme je l'avais prévu : 4 escorte + 1 princesse par groupe et ceux qui n'étaient pas groupé (leetchi et moi) en organisateur.
Ça aurait nettoyé les draguerres (à 2 on prends au moins l'aggro) laissant le champ libre pour faire de l'escorte / foutage sur la tronche pour empêcher l'escorte. 
- La course était trop rapide.
J'espérais que certains allait camper comme des gros lâche l'accès à l'arrivée pour péter la gueule des couronnés.
Ça c'est pas passé comme ça, c'est pas grave, la soirée à pu finir plus tôt.

Bref, si vous voulez faire un event : prenez des "cadres" avec vous.
Même si ils n'organisent pas l'event avec vous (pour garder la surprise par exemple), préparez les de telle manière que votre soirée ne soit pas entaché par des soucis techniques.

Je pense que l'escorte de princesse est à approfondir et j'ai déjà une idée bien bien débile qui me trotte dans la tête, à voir si c'est exploitable.

---------- Post added at 23h59 ---------- Previous post was at 23h19 ----------

Nouvelle idée à exploiter :

*Quaggball*
Lieu : Hoelbrak
_Prérequis :_ 
- Tonique Dolyak
- Tonique Quaggan
- Tonique Cochon

Règles simple:
On va à l'emplacement du Kegbrawl.
Le quaggan se place au centre du terrain.
D'un coté, la team dolyak.
De l'autre, la team cochon.
Le but est simple : marquer 3 points en poussant le quaggan dans le but du camp d'en face.

Règles avancées :
On rajoute des éléments perturbateurs (au choix) :
- L'escouade dreamteam qui vient à la rescousse de la quaggball.
Elle est composée de quaggans, reste 15 secondes sur le terrain et attaque tout ceux qui sont autour de la quaggball puis repart sur la touche.
- L’entraîneur rageux.
Un joueur avec un costume cheaté (sorcière / bourreau / etc.) rentre sur le terrain pendant une courte période (5 secondes) et aide l'équipe qui lui est assignée.
On impose un CD de 2 minutes pour éviter que ça ne soit trop frustrant pour les équipes (dolyak / cochon).
Il ne peut pas toucher le quaggball.
- L'arbitre de touche véreux.
Un joueur en pirate (pour le canon) ou avec un costume permettant d'attaquer à distance balance son aoe pour gêner l'action.
- Les hooligans.
Des bonhommes de neige qui lance des boules depuis l'extérieur du terrain.

----------


## Zepolak

Merci !

----------


## Beanna

Moi j'apprécie vraiment beaucoup ces petits moments de rassemblent de la guilde. Jouant principalement en McM je me suis beaucoup rapproché du groupe RAID mais j'ai finalement assez peu d'interactions avec les amateurs de PvE de la guilde et j'aime bien découvrir les petites humeurs de chacun lors de ces events ou pendant les missions de guilde. Je pensais pas que Leetchii râlait autant, par exemple.  ::siffle::

----------


## Maderone

> - ne demandez pas à ivanoff d'être skillé


A partir de là, c'est sûr que la soirée allait partir en vrille  ::ninja::

----------


## ivanoff

Mais j'avais la pression !  ::cry::

----------


## BigGift

Encore désolé d'avoir loupé la soirée Pure, une copine qui se barrait et voulait fêter ça au dernier moment, mais je t'encourage grandement à refaire ça vu le monde que ça a attiré!
Et promis la prochaine fois j'en serai, sauf si c'est pendant la premiere semaine d'Avril (exam obligent) et si tu as besoin de monde pour tester tes épreuves je serais ravi d'en être  :;): 

Et je suis saoul alors je vais continuer a faire des compliments! Pain me rendrait gay! Mad est gentil avec moi en ce moment  ::wub:: ! Beanna est cool  ::):  ! jsdmachin est super sympa  :;):  ! Olih est drôle  ::P:  ! etc... bisous bisous lolilol  ::wub:: 

---------- Post added at 02h45 ---------- Previous post was at 02h44 ----------

Ahahah je viens de rigoler seul en lisant mon post  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

Fille malade, femme pas jouasse j'ai pas pu venir non plus  ::cry::

----------


## Wizi

Merci pour cet event pure.

Mais aussi quel idée de prendre des envouteurs pas doué pour faire des tp  ::ninja::

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Réu imprévu qui a durée toute la soirée yiipiii... Désolé, j'aurai vraiment voulu voir ça  ::(: .

Pour le quagball, je dis gros +1 :D.

----------


## Gwenn

> Encore désolé d'avoir loupé la soirée Pure, une copine qui se barrait et voulait fêter ça au dernier moment, mais je t'encourage grandement à refaire ça vu le monde que ça a attiré!


Np man, bros before hoes..... wait ?!
J'espère que ça valait le coup au moins  ::trollface:: 





> Et je suis saoul alors je vais continuer a faire des compliments! Pain me rendrait gay!


Whaaaat ?





> Mad est gentil avec moi en ce moment !


Ah mais p'têt que tu te trompes de cible par rapport à la quote d'au dessus en fait  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Un event bien canardesque (des morts avant même que ça commence, des chutes dans tous les sens, des canards qui connaissent rien au jeu et qui vous accuse de tricher, des canards qui perdent leurs couronnes au moment où vous allez hurler KIBRILLLLLLLLLLE, des bagarres costumées extraordinairement foirées : ça c'est pour moi !) comme on les aime !

----------


## Voodoo EngeO

C'est vrai que le début a été une véritable hécatombe, d'ailleurs je te dois ma seconde mort, Lee Tchii! (ton fear de zone, là)  ::(: 

On retiendra aussi qu'on peut pas laisser des canards dans un endroit aussi dangereux pendant plus de 30 secondes.

En tout cas, je me suis bien amusé malgré le foirage de toutes les activités, et je pense pas avoir été le seul. ^^

Encore GG à purE et aux gentils désorganisateurs pour cette soirée mémorable! et félicitations aux sales tricheurs qui ont pogné le magot.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ah oui, Caf aurait fini 5ième si Tatsu et Zepo ne lui étaient pas tombés dessus.
Donc si, les canards, ça peut être vache.
Mais moi j'suis toujours aussi nulle en bagarre costumée ...
Et je regrette de ne pas en avoir plus eu avec un fear de zone sur une plateforme en hauteur !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan



----------


## gnouman

Lavoisier avait tort : le canard, lui, est capable de créer un bordel monstrueux à partir de rien...

----------


## ds108j

> ..... jsdmachin est super sympa  ........


C'est moi ? (il a mis les trois consonnes, dans le mauvais ordre, sans les chiffres, mais ça ressemble)  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Tu resteras toujours FD6 dans mon coeur  :Emo:

----------


## ds108j

> Tu resteras toujours FD6 dans mon coeur


ooooowwwwwwwwwww


 ::cry::

----------


## Lee Tchii

*note : Barti aime les hommes*  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Barti il a une chérie parfaite ! Oust !

----------


## Bartinoob

Oui, c'est Maderone, et nous sommes très heureux  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

> Oui, c'est Maderone, et nous sommes très heureux


 *rougit* Je savais pas que tu voulais l'annoncer maintenant, petit coquin !

----------


## BigGift

On est tous gay c'est ça? 







...




ça me va  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Oui, c'est Maderone, et nous sommes très heureux


T'as accepté passer après Maxi  ::ninja::   ::trollface::   :haha:

----------


## Bartinoob

C'était un peu petit, j'ai dû faire des aménagements.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Barti il a une chérie parfaite ! Oust !


Toi et moi, on va avoir une petite discussion irl  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Merde, je me suis fait calé ! Barti on annule tout ! Plan 42, je choppe le passeport on se retrouve à l'aéroport !

----------


## Bartinoob

Le golem a mangé l'orbe technomagique, je répète, le golem a mangé l'orbe technomagique. Terminé.

----------


## Maximelene

> C'était un peu petit, j'ai dû faire des aménagements.


T'es juste pas passé aux mêmes endroits que moi.

----------


## Maderone

> C'était un peu petit, j'ai dû faire des aménagements.


Putain je l'avais raté ça. 

Diffamation, Max n'est jamais passé par là.
Il avait pas les clefs.

----------

